# Carson: BT over ST?



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2005)

In the endless debates and dichotomies between systematic theology and biblical theology, it is easy to ignore/dismiss the Federal Visionists charge that biblical theology determines systematic theology; but when a Reformed/Evangelical powerhouse like DA Carson makes a similar charge, it is much harder to dismiss it.

I will ignore the larger scope of the argument for the momemnt (perhaps I will deal with it later). I am taking these thoughts from The Gagging of God, pp. 542ff:

"We are ready now, I think, to see how systematic theology, as commonly praciticed, is rather inadequate to handle the contemporary challenges from contextualization and globalization" (543).

"In this regard biblical exegesis and biblical theology have an advantage over systematic theology: their agenda is set by the text...This suggests, I think, that systeamtic theology must increasingly seek to build on biblical theology." Carson then goes on to argue that biblical theology students have their overall framework shaped by the "Bible's story-line" "(545).
Of course, Carson understands that there is "a body of truth" within the Bible, but insists that this body of truth be categorized by the Bible's own story-line (547).

I brought this up because Carson is a respected, balanced scholar and is arguments (granted, I skimmed and summed up several hundred pages worth) are not so easily dismissed. Furthermore, I don't think he is dichotomizing the two disciplines.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 6, 2005)

What he says just seems so obvious to me. 
It just seems obvious to me that our systematic theology be the product of sound biblical theology, because properly done biblical theology does nothing more than answer the question of what a particular passage teaches.

At the same time, and here is where hardcore Biblical Theology proponets chafe: I think that the ultimate aim is to decide "what does the BIBLE as a whole teach on a given subject" thus, I see biblical theology as a means to the higher end of good systematic theology. 

[Edited on 8-6-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> What he says just seems so obvious to me.
> It just seems obvious to me that our systematic theology be the product of sound biblical theology, because properly done biblical theology does nothing more than answer the question of what a particular passage teaches.
> 
> ...



Good points!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks.
What do you think of "Gagging of God" in general?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Thanks.
> What do you think of "Gagging of God" in general?



I am about halfway through with it. Carson couldn't be dull if he tried! I am still working through his stuff on "the plot line," but things look good so far. His critiques of postmodernism and pluralism are quite good.


----------

